# Activar un relé con un transistor.



## black_flowers (Feb 11, 2007)

hola estoy intentando activar un relé mediante el esquema que adjunto. La fuente de alimentación que utilizo da un máximo de 500ma que son suficientes para activar el relé, ya que como indico en el adjunto, éste si se activa cuando la fuente va al relé directamente pero no cuando el relé lleva la resistencia de 1k5 en serie. El circuito de activacion del relé tiene una resistencia de 150 ohmnios, y el trt es un bc639. y la verdad es que tiene lógica que no funcione ya que al estar en corte aunque no hay corriente c-e sí que la hay por el circuito del relé y los 12v de alimentación caen casitodos en la resistencia de 1k5. 

Mi pregunta es, puedo hacer el montaje para activar un relé mediante un transistor?
Luego hay otra forma utilizando un uln2803, pero en principio estaba experimentando con un trt.

un saludo.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 11, 2007)

lo que sucede es que el voltaje cae en gran parte en la resistsencia de 1k5 
debes conectarlo asi:









p.d.  no se que transitor estes usando, checa que el transitor no se caliente, o tendras que usar un disipador.


----------



## cliche (Feb 11, 2007)

por hay va la cosa
en tu esquema no tiene sentido conectar el colector directamente con el emisor en la tierra puesto que es desde el colector de donde tienes que obtener la salida para el circuito
este es uno de los circuitos mas faciles en la materia de amplificador 
debes de poner mas enmpeñopuesto que estas cosas se tienen que manejar de manera segura si tienes pensado diseñar circuitos

saludos.........


----------



## black_flowers (Feb 12, 2007)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> lo que sucede es que el voltaje cae en gran parte en la resistsencia de 1k5
> debes conectarlo asi:
> 
> 
> ...



y si hago ese montaje sin la resistencia de 1k5 en el colector estoy garantizando que va a funcionar en corte-saturación??

un saludo y gracias a los 2 x vuestra ayuda..


----------



## JV (Feb 12, 2007)

Hola black_flowers, el circuito que paso el compañero mabauti es el utilizado para manejar un rele, el cual esta en corte y saturacion, y ademas tiene un diodo de proteccion que siempre debe estar cuando la carga de un transistor es inductiva porque se pueden generar picos de tension que destruyen el semiconductor.

Saludos...


----------



## black_flowers (Feb 12, 2007)

muxisimas gracias.


----------



## mamorro (Feb 14, 2007)

Hola, voy a aprovechar este hilo para preguntaros una duda.

Tengo unos relés que funcionan a 5v y 9v, cómo sé si puedo conectar a los contactos del relé algo que va a 230V AC? para activar o desctivar una lámpara por ejemplo. Qué característica he de mirar en el datasheet?


----------



## JV (Feb 14, 2007)

Hola mamorro, en los reles se da la informaciónmacion generalmente expresada corriente/tension, por ejemplo algo asi:

   10A/120VAC
   10A/24VDC
    7A/250VAC

traducido seria que puede trabajar hasta 250V de alterna con una corriente de 7A o una corriente de 10A si la red tiene 120V.

Saludos...


----------



## zit_1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hola blackflowers!

El circuito de mabauti es el bueno, como dicen los compañeros. Pero claro, no te funcionará con cualquier resistencia... Tienes que poner una resistencia en la base que permita que el transistor se sature cuando se acciona el transitor. 

El valor adecuado se calcula de la siguiente forma:
1- Busca en el datasheet del transitor la tensión Vbe i Vce del transitor cuando está en saturación. Aproximadamente serán valores de 0.7 y 0.1V, respectivamente. 
2- Calcula la corriente de emisor mediante (Vinput - Vbe)/R
3- Busca la resistencia del relé en el datasheet del relé
4- Calcula la corriente de  emisor mediante (Vrele - Vce)/Rrele
5- Busca la Beta del transistor en el datasheet del mismo

6- Para asegurar que el resistor se satura tienes que asegurar que al menos Ibase*Beta sea 10 veces mayor a la Icolector. Prueba varias Rs hasta que encuentres la buena.
A goso modo será como la del rele o menos, aprox


----------



## mamorro (Feb 15, 2007)

Gracias JV.

Ahora mi duda es, cómo puedo saber la corriente que transcurre por ejemplo en una lámpara halógena de 300w?

He encontrado varios relés: Cual creeis que me convendría?

http://www.futurlec.com/Relays/JQC-3FF-09.shtml
http://www.futurlec.com/Relays/JQC-21FF-09.shtml
http://www.futurlec.com/Relays/JQX-105F-12.shtml


----------



## felp.anjel (Nov 15, 2008)

hola mira prueba con una resistencia de 220 ohm y un transistor 2n2222 y bueno el cto que esta arriba esta bien pero prueba con estos valores...
[/img]


----------



## Juaneco (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola,,,alguien me podría ayudar??? necesito activar 01 relay con un pulso de 2 voltios. Alguien tendrá un circuito para activar este. Muchas gracias.


----------



## lobato777 (Sep 13, 2009)

Usa el mismo circuito propuesto por @mabauti, ese debe funcionarte.


----------



## KelvinWiwito (Sep 18, 2009)

Epale Juaneco. 
Prueba con este circuito a ver si te funciona...


----------



## Humano (May 5, 2010)

zit_1 dijo:


> Hola blackflowers!
> 
> El circuito de mabauti es el bueno, como dicen los compañeros. Pero claro, no te funcionará con cualquier resistencia... Tienes que poner una resistencia en la base que permita que el transistor se sature cuando se acciona el transitor.
> 
> ...



Excelente explicación! Pero tengo una duda.

Estoy liado con los relés y no entiendo por qué lo de diez veces. ¿No bastaría con saturar el transistor? Es decir que Ibase > Icolector / BETA teniendo en cuenta la R del relé como Rcolector.

Autorespuesta: No, porque eso es la zona lineal cuando amplifica.


Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 5, 2010)

han hecho una gran salsa de algo más que simple...

aclaraciones:

1) un resistor no se satura
2) un transistor se satura cuando la I en base es >= a la Ibase del datasheet para saturación
3) para manejar cualquier carga (rele, led's, etc, etc,) con transistores se los hace trabajar en serie con la carga al corte-saturación. Para que el transistor este en corte no se aplica corriente a la base, y para saturarlo basta que esa corriente sea >= a la del datasheet.
4) los rele's se manejan con voltajes y corrientes bajas, pero pueden manejar grandes cargas y como dijeron anteriormente estan expresadas en la capsula del mismo rele.
5) para saber cuanta corriente circula por una lámpara de 300Watts basta saber a que tensión trabaja y dividirla por ella.
6) si la lampara es de vapor de Yodo o (xenón como le dicen) son pulsos de descara de más de 400V pero con corrientes muy bajas.
7) la resistencia en la base de un transistor solo sirve para limitar la corriente que le estamos metiendo en la base.

saludos.


----------



## Humano (May 5, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> han hecho una gran salsa de algo más que simple...
> 
> aclaraciones:
> 
> ...



Gracias por las respuestas. Ya lo entiendo.

Pero tengo que decir que con la resistencia de base sí se debe asegurar que el transistor trabaja en la zona de saturación. Si ponemos un valor demasiado grande, Ibase será demasiado pequeña para provocar la saturación en el colector.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 5, 2010)

obviamente

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 5, 2010)

El asunto con la saturación es menos complicado.

Se considera una ganancia de 10 para asegurar que el transistor sature y la resistencia de base está ahí para que la tensión base-emisor no exceda los valores máximos admisibles.
Usualmente Vbe max está en el orden de los 5V. Si la señal que le aplicamos a la base del transistor fuera de 10V es fácil darse cuenta de que se quema. Entonces... a ver qué pasa. Si hay una corriente de colector Ic y se asume una ganancia de 10, entonces Ib será de Ic/10 (Ojo, que puede ser menos). 
Peeero (acá está lo interesante) el transistor va a tomar corriente por la base para hacer caer la tensión a los valores esperables (usualmente va a quedar con 0,5-0,8Vbe). Esa corriente tiene un máximo que varía de transistor en transistor, pero en lo más chicos ronda los 100mA.

Poniendo valores, si Ic=200mA, entonces debemos asegurar una corriente de base de 20mA para que el transistor sature sí o sí. La señal de entrada será de 10V (porque así se me antoja, podría ser cualquier otro número) y habrá que mirar en el datasheet la tensión base-emisor necesaria para que el transistor saturado conduzca los 200mA.
Digamos que en el caso de este transistor sea 0,5V (el BD139 tiene unos valores más o menos como estos). La corriente máxima de base pongamos que sea de 500mA (es la del BD139)

Entonces la resistencia deberá hacer caer 9,5V con más de 20mA y menos de 500mA. Eso da valores de entre 19 y 475 Ohm. Con una resistencia más grande que la máxima caemos en la posibilidad de que no llegue a saturarse el transistor. Con una más chica, podemos quemarlo por pasarlo de Vbe.
Un buen valor sería entre 330 y 390 Ohm.

Voilá, saturado el transistor 

Saludos


----------



## franco03 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola. Mi problema es que una vez accionado el rele no se apaga mas, a pesar de que el voltaje se haya reducido casi a cero.
El voltaje colector emisor es de casi 7 v y sin embargo no se apaga.
Alguien sabe por que??

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 31, 2010)

franco03 dijo:


> Hola. Mi problema es que una vez accionado el rele no se apaga mas, a pesar de que el voltaje se haya reducido casi a cero.
> El voltaje colector emisor es de casi 7 v y sin embargo no se apaga.
> Alguien sabe por que??.....


Una vez que el relee se "Cerró" requiere de muy poca corriente para mantenerse en esa condición. Incluso puede quedar retenido con un 30% de su tensión nominal.
¿ Como es el esquema que estas aplicando para accionar tu relee ?


----------



## WUANEJO (May 28, 2020)

Perdon por preguntar acá pero veo que hablaron de activar rele por emisor de un transistor. He estado probando el siguiente diagrama. Adjunto .  
pero no se activa el rele. Leo apenas 2.6 voltios. Pongo el rele en el colector y allí si funciona bien leo 4.70 voltios.  La fuente es de 5voltios el rele de  6v, el resistor entre sensor pir y base del transistor es de 100ohm.  He probado saturar directamente el transistor con 5v y alli si funciona.  Ya lo he solucionado pero la duda me corcome el alma y soy muy joven para morir asì que acudo a ustedes. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2020)

WUANEJO dijo:


> pero la duda me corcome el alma y soy muy joven para morir


Aplicá las reglas de funcionamiento de transistores como seguidores de emisor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2020)

El LED no va a encender...está polarizado en inversa


----------



## WUANEJO (May 28, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El LED no va a encender...está polarizado en inversa




Cierto jjjjjj no me habia dad cuenta yo lo puse como debe ser.  Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 191392


Muchas gracias Dosmetros asi lo hice y funciona bien. Solo tenía la duda.  De nuevo gracias..


----------

